# Post your AnTuTu Benchmark results.



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 11, 2012)

Let the benchmark do all the talking  


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobiles-tablets/7969d1355202178-post-your-antutu-benchmark-results-shot_000004-1-.jpg

no overlocking, stock ics kernel + infinity rom v2


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Let the benchmark do all the fun
> no overlocking, stock ics kernel + infinity rom v2


Corrected 

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/1634/screenshot2012121116535.png

Stock everything forever.


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 11, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Corrected
> 
> _IMAGE_
> 
> Stock everything forever.



You got a Note 2? But you hate Android... really hate android... I was so sure you would go the iPhone route for once...


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 11, 2012)

HTC Incredible S

Rooted, sabsa prime v10.0, redux kernel,
Overclocked @ 1.4ghz


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 11, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> HTC Incredible S
> 
> Rooted, sabsa prime v10.0, redux kernel,
> Overclocked @ 1.4ghz



how long does your battery last?



nickaustin said:


> HTC Incredible S
> 
> Rooted, sabsa prime v10.0, redux kernel,
> Overclocked @ 1.4ghz



use the link[\IMG] Tag.

[quote="ithehappy, post: 1800458"]Corrected ;)

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/screenshot2012121116535.png/][IMG]*img26.imageshack.us/img26/1634/screenshot2012121116535.png[/URL]

Stock everything forever.[/QUOTE]

lol user comments... never laggs... ROFL


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 12, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> lol user comments... never laggs... ROFL


Yeah, typical fandroid fanboys.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 12, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> how long does your battery last?



Around 12 hours or more,

 *img.tapatalk.com/d/12/12/12/jutagu8y.jpg

This I got with moderate usage.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

Post phone benchmarks.

Virtualised Android x86 benchmarks beat the purpose of this thread. Posts deleted.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 13, 2012)

Nexus 10


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2012)

How come nexus 10 is still not authenticated


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 14, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Nexus 10



wtf? thats it? 13k with nexus 10? OMFG... am i dreaming or what... ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 16, 2012)

keep this thread alive people... @


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 16, 2012)

Incredible s @ 245 MHz


*img.tapatalk.com/d/12/12/16/5amujade.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Dec 16, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> wtf? thats it? 13k with nexus 10? OMFG... am i dreaming or what... ?



Even i was shocked .. probably once its authenticated we'll get better results?
But its really reallly smooth  games are butter smooth


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 16, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Even i was shocked .. probably once its authenticated we'll get better results?
> But its really reallly smooth  games are butter smooth



thanks to the mali t604.... :envy: how much did you get it for? and from where?


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 16, 2012)

My antutu results:


----------



## Mr. Officer (Dec 19, 2012)

*i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w499/jim_abhi/Screenshot_2012-12-18-23-41-58_zps9beabd2a.png


Device - Spice Mi 410 / Huawei Ideos X6
Custom ICS ROM / CPU OC


----------



## kaz (Dec 26, 2012)

lol...I don't want to post mine  ....or may be if I borrowed 1 from my bro


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/pv5cCQV.png 
Pantech burst running Gizmolord | rooted 

BUmped!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ thats a snapdragon s3, doing its work


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

^ It's on Stock buggy F/w


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

Thats what i called benchmark result


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine 

*i46.tinypic.com/zjh4kh.png

XSZ ROM + 1.7ghz Rayman Elite kernel


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2013)

Pantech Burst ,stock ICS.

*i.imgur.com/hGlHBbZ.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

That's Sony xperia s....  With custom kernel and is over clocked 
You kidding me?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ I think so. When Pantech Burst can go upto 8642, 1.7GHz Xperia S should score much better than that.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

@Furious exactly!


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 11, 2013)

That's cuz Im not using a performance oriented ROM. 

Its slower than stock, benchmarks wise


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That's cuz Im not using a performance oriented ROM.
> 
> Its slower than stock, benchmarks wise


WHY 1.7 GHz then?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe he is not too much into perf oriented ROMs but he is OC Freak!!


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 11, 2013)

HOX on stock JB rom 

*www.imagetoo.com/images/antutu.png


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> WHY 1.7 GHz then?



You know, earlier I was crazy about getting the best benchmark scores, but those ROMs and kernels are not smooth enough in daily usage. So I decided to settle for a feature packed ROM and a SMOOTH kernel.

This kernel doesn't provide much performance gain strangely. But is WAYYYYYYYY smoother and more stable than other kernels who provide great benchmarks but poor daily usage experience.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 12, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 on stock JB.


----------



## dan4u (Mar 12, 2013)

Nexus 4 on JB 4.2.2

*i46.tinypic.com/54u04x.png


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 15, 2013)

Nexus 4 running 4.2.2


----------

